# NHR dealine extended



## minusnothing (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi,

I became resident in Portugal in September 2019.
Can I still apply for NHR tax status? - Did they extend the deadline due to Corona?

Thanks,


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

There is extension for some tax benefits, but not sure if that apply to NHR registration.

Details: https://info.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/pt/destaques/Paginas/Despacho_SEAF_157_2020_XXII.aspx


----------

